# Garage time...........



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

So how come the pictures are not here and the links don't work.?

Is this your way of asking me to leave.?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

A few years back, I found a website (chatroom/forum) that was only about garages. It was setup very similar to the diychatroom forum. Does anyone have a link to it?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

gma2rjc said:


> A few years back, I found a website (chatroom/forum) that was only about garages. It was setup very similar to the diychatroom forum. Does anyone have a link to it?


Possibly garagejournal?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

ron45 said:


> So how come the pictures are not here and the links don't work.?
> 
> Pics are there, and links work for me.
> 
> Is this your way of asking me to leave.?


If we want someone to leave. We tell them, or ban them. You haven't done anything that I know of to put you on an unwanted list.

Then again, we don't have an unwanted list. :laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I need to get my house finished so I can get back to my garage. 

I have a 2-story garage....and yet I have no room.....

I see a couple of garage sales coming up.


----------

